
A ride in a Cruise AV - CaffeineSqurr
https://mobile.twitter.com/kvogt/status/822141571797684224
======
zaroth
Update link straight to the video?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tp6Ubf6mE4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Tp6Ubf6mE4)

Looks like decent driving in complex terrain. Got stuck behind some cars a
human driver wouldn't have and I'm not sure it can turn right on red, but
seemed impressively good at dealing with human and bike traffic.

Following distance seemed too far and start lag also seemed too high (large
gaps would form before starting to move forward). It was able to creep close
to stopped traffic but seemed to lag when starting.

One thing I do expect an autonomous driver with microsecond reflexes to do is
get going through an intersection quickly and follow the car in front very
closely at low speeds. I would want to see less than 1/4 car length at < 10
mph, which reduces congestion significantly. If the car lags 3 seconds before
starting and leaves 3 car lengths at 20mph it is hogging the road and causing
traffic.

------
netinstructions
The time lapse sure puts an emphasis on the zigzagging/wobbling. It looks like
the car is frequently "bouncing" left and right between where the side lanes
end.

Apparently this wobbling is a common issue during lane keeping for autonomous
cars, and according to one review, something Teslas are relatively good at
(over BMW / Mercedes / Infiniti implementations).

[1] [http://www.caranddriver.com/features/semi-autonomous-cars-
co...](http://www.caranddriver.com/features/semi-autonomous-cars-compared-
tesla-vs-bmw-mercedes-and-infiniti-feature)

------
packetized
Looks like it was still crossing Market headed south on Van Ness when the
light changed from green to yellow and then red. Too much following distance?

[https://youtu.be/1Tp6Ubf6mE4?t=1m20s](https://youtu.be/1Tp6Ubf6mE4?t=1m20s)

